# [MotD- Round 1] LotR: The Two Towers vs Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind



## masamune1 (Dec 21, 2009)

vs





The Poll will remain open for 2 Days. 
The winner will pass on to the next round.


----------



## Roy (Dec 21, 2009)

Two Towers.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 21, 2009)

Eternal Sunshine, Two Towers was the weakest and dullest out of the three.


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

I haven't seen Eternal Sunshine, but I'm voting for it. Two Towers was boring.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 21, 2009)

I refuse to let the weakest of the LotR trilogy by far to get past the first stage.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2009)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.  Speaking of, I saw Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind 3 on Syfy yesterday, when the fuck was there a 2?


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 21, 2009)

Two Towers - easily.  The Warg Riders sequence resonated so well with me... and the Battle of Helms Deep was god-tier.

Eternal Sunshine drove me crazy... but in a good way.


----------



## Hana (Dec 21, 2009)

Eternal Sunshine is a great movie, one of Jim Carrey's finest. The Two Tower's had only one saving point... the battle of Helm's Deep. The weakest of the three films but it had to be so I don't blame it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh god.  Another Hobbit movie?  I was hoping the trilogy was grouped into one entry.  

Eternal Sunshine was much better.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Oh god.  Another Hobbit movie?  I was hoping the trilogy was grouped into one entry.



They were, but I split them into three when I changed it from a 16 film tournament to a 32. Despite your low opinion of them, it seemed likely that if they were counted as a single film _Lord of the Rings_ would curbstomp every other film that came it's way.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 21, 2009)

_Eternal Sunshine_, I dislike Jim Carrey, something about him bothers me, but this movie is just so good.


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 21, 2009)

Eternal Sunshine - it's really a great movie.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 21, 2009)

Eternal Sunshine is in my top 10 of all time.  It is _brilliant_.


----------



## Roy (Dec 21, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> They were, but I split them into three when I changed it from a 16 film tournament to a 32. Despite your low opinion of them, it seemed likely that if they were counted as a single film _Lord of the Rings_ would curbstomp every other film that came it's way.



Fellowship and Return will curbstomp anyways.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 22, 2009)

Eternal Sunshine.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Dec 22, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Oh god.  Another Hobbit movie?  I was hoping the trilogy was grouped into one entry.



It actually would have made sense to group them as one movie.  All three were filmed in one 18 month stint, similar to how Tolkien wrote the series as one book but had to publish it in three volumes.

But, I understand why they were seperated to make the list go to 32.


----------



## Tyrael (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm gonna have to go with _The Two Towers_ - by far the best of the LotR trilogy in my opinion - but it breaks my heart to vote against a movie as good as _Eternal Sunshine_.


----------



## Vault (Dec 22, 2009)

Eternal for me, the mind crushing twistwas brilliant


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 22, 2009)

I wouldn't say it was a mind crushing twist, or even that surprising, but it was a good movie.


----------



## Vault (Dec 22, 2009)

It left me all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 22, 2009)

Me too. Love stories always get me, even if they're wrapped up in such bizarre packaging.


----------



## Vault (Dec 22, 2009)

Thats the thing love stories never get me but this one touched me in a way i never thought, it made me wonder for weeks after watching it. Seriously did they give it another go?   Even if they dp it were they doomed for another repeat, if their memories get wiped all over again will they find eachother again?


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 22, 2009)

Everybody's gotta learn sometimes! Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind is indeed brilliant! Only the first LOTR was groundbreaking, the Two Towers should never win this dual.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 22, 2009)

two towers for me, even though it lacked in the LOTR franchise


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 23, 2009)

Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit... dead heat.

Someone vote for Two Towers!


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 24, 2009)

Fuck I forgot to vote for ESotSM.


----------



## MajorThor (Dec 24, 2009)

How the shit do you even compare the two? COMPLETELY separate types of movies. That's like saying... "Which is better, Star Wars or Pineapple Express?" Everyone's answer is going to totally be one sided, depending on what sort of movie they enjoy more; horror, action, thriller etc... Thread fails.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 24, 2009)

I love Eternal Sunshine, but yay for two LotR films advancing to the second round.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 24, 2009)

MajorThor said:


> How the shit do you even compare the two? COMPLETELY separate types of movies. That's like saying... "Which is better, Star Wars or Pineapple Express?" Everyone's answer is going to totally be one sided, depending on what sort of movie they enjoy more; horror, action, thriller etc... Thread fails.



The films were randomised. And it's Film of the Decade, so of course you are going to get a bunch of strange combinations. This was _extremely_ close; _LotR _ won by only one vote.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 24, 2009)

the two towers


----------



## HugeGuy (Dec 24, 2009)

lol looks like I was the last one to vote.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2009)

This is exactly why the polls shouldn't be anonymous.  Eternal Sunshine was in control for 2 days.  But LOTR got some last minute votes from some dupes and because some overzealous LOTR fanboys talked their friends into visiting a section they never visit to cast a vote for this overrated franchise.  This is bullshit.


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2009)

Enternal Sunshine should've won.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2009)

Seriously no anonymous polls, its abused by dupes. Uggh the worst out of the franchise beat Eternal Sunshine. Fucking LotR.


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2009)

Yea, I put the polls as public last year. Damn dupes.


----------



## Rice Queen (Dec 26, 2009)

I missed the polls, I would have voted for Eternal. LotR are visually great and well made movies but talk about dull.


----------



## Maris (Dec 26, 2009)

^this


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2009)

Where the hell were you two guys at when the poll was open?


----------



## TDM (Dec 26, 2009)

Fuck, why didn't I see this until today? I would've picked Eternal immediately. The Two Towers was a good film, but it's overshadowed by the other LotR films for a reason.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 26, 2009)

Admins can see votes, so just ask one of them to point out the dupes.


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2009)

If there are dupes in this one, I demand a revote.


----------



## Niabingi (Dec 26, 2009)

I say revote too, that way I can get my vote for ESotSM in.


----------

